# Cabelas Wader Warranty



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 6, 2018)

Do they really give a lifetime warranty on their branded waders? It’s time for a new pair and if that’s true they’ve got my business


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 6, 2018)

I once had a conversation at an upscale furniture store with a salesman about the lifetime warranty on one of their recliners.  My question was who's lifetime are we talking about.  After much dodging about and a couple of disappearances to the store manager's office I learned that it was 5 or 6 years which would be the life expectancy of the chair.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 6, 2018)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Do they really give a lifetime warranty on their branded waders? It’s time for a new pair and if that’s true they’ve got my business



No, that went away. they only gone a one year warranty now.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 6, 2018)

After asking on another format I broke down and called Cabelas this afternoon. The lady in customer service told me that they have a lifetime guarantee against materials defect (i.e. seam leak) but a 90 day warranty against wear and tear.


----------



## obadiah (Nov 7, 2018)

I brought in my seven year old super mags last year. They had developed a leak around one of the seams. I left with a brand new pair of waders for free.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 7, 2018)

I bought a pair of Cabelas waders 20 years ago. I’ve never had them to leak so far. I don’t use them year-round, but they’ve seen a lot of hard use in that time.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 7, 2018)

obadiah said:


> I brought in my seven year old super mags last year. They had developed a leak around one of the seams. I left with a brand new pair of waders for free.


Same situation i had last year, had a pair for almost 6 years and knew nothing about the warranty.  i just always toughed it out as the leaks weren't that bad and i tend to be cheap.  Hunted with a buddy last season who swore by the warranty so later that day after the hunt i rode up to the cabelas in Acworth and marched in to the return counter and asked if all the warranty talk was legit and the guy working said it was and to grab another pair so i did and left with new waders. Guy i hunted with that morning after telling him how the exchange went drove up there the next day and returned a pair of his and was given a more expensive pair than he started with originally due to them being out of his previous model. I think too many people abused the system and thats why they had to change it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I bought a pair of Cabelas waders 20 years ago. I’ve never had them to leak so far. I don’t use them year-round, but they’ve seen a lot of hard use in that time.


I can hardly get 20 days out of a pair of waders. I would be tickled if I could get a pair to last a whole season....


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 8, 2018)

rnelson5 said:


> I can hardly get 20 days out of a pair of waders. I would be tickled if I could get a pair to last a whole season....


USIA just ordered mine. After doing a ton of research and calling folks I settled on them. Made in America in Oregon. Lifetime warranty. They don’t have “pretty camo.” I opted for od green base with their coyote brown top color. They make military wet suits/diving suits etc. Reviews are all excellent. Will post a review once I get mine in 4 weeks.


----------



## hmaadd (Nov 9, 2018)

lol   You need first hand info.  It's always been a no hassle warranty for me  Bought one pair 20 years ago and they have been replacing them ever since


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 9, 2018)

obadiah said:


> I brought in my seven year old super mags last year. They had developed a leak around one of the seams. I left with a brand new pair of waders for free.



Same here with 4 year old waders.  They really do stand behind their stuff.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 14, 2018)

You went with Cabelas Waders?


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 14, 2018)

Sterling said:


> You went with Cabelas Waders?


No I went with USIA


----------



## Sterling (Nov 15, 2018)

What boots did you end up choosing?


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 16, 2018)

Sterling said:


> What boots did you end up choosing?


They were out of the bogg high ankle in size 16 (would have been an additional 3 weeks) so they gave me the Boggs insulated dive boots (mid ankle) for $50


----------

